# Trivia 5/29



## luckytrim (May 29, 2018)

trivia 5/29
DID YOU KNOW ...
Chuck E. Cheese is his nickname :
His full name is Charles Entertainment Cheese.

1. What event put Bethel, New York in the news in 1969  ?
2. Romantically speaking, what do Carolyn Hockett, Marge Lane,  Carolyn 
Mitchell, Elaine Devry, Martha Vickers, B.J. Baker and Ava  Gardner have in 
common ?
3. What board game uses tiles with dragons?
4. Which of the Fifty has the oldest European settlement in  the United 
States ?
  a. - Massachusetts
  b. - Virginia
  c. - North Carolina
  d. - Florida
5. Name That Flick !
'I love him! I love him for the man he wants to be. And I love  him for the 
man he almost is.'
6.  In the NATO Phonetic Alphabet, what word represents  K?
7. Who Am I ?
In horse racing, I won over 8500 races, including 4 Kentucky  Derbys, the 
last in 1986. I was nicknamed "The Shoe". Who am I  ?
8. What substance, naturally occurring in some fruits, makes  jam set?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The character of TV’s “Columbo” was based on a legendary Los  Angeles 
detective
Sal LaBarbera , who spent 33 years with the Los Angeles Police  Department, 
27 of those investigating homicides.  LaBarbera was famous  throughout the 
department for his "One more thing..." style of tripping up  suspects.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Woodstock Festival
2. Mickey Rooney
3. Mahjong
4. - d
5. "Jerry Maguire"
6. Kilo
7. Willie Shoemaker
8. Pectin

CRAP !!
The Columbo character wasn't based on a real cop - he was  based on the 
ancient Greek philosopher Socrates, who often won arguments by  playing the 
fool.  In the same way, Lt. Columbo (Peter Falk) tricked  murderers into 
divulging proof of their own guilt,,, "Oh, one more  thing..."
Richard Levinson and William Link, who created the character,  took the 
character;s name from Rocky Marciano's corner man, altis  Columbo.


----------

